# Teflon wire? What is so special about it?



## mntn-biker (Sep 12, 2010)

What is so special about Teflon wire? Seems like I have read a couple references on here about and IlluminationSupply.com sells it in 5ft. pieces.

On edit: Nevermind - I Googled it and found out on CPF that when heated during soldering, the teflon doesn't "flower" like normal wire.


----------



## RosedaleReaper (Feb 20, 2008)

n3wb here, but that is the insulation material, correct? the conductor/wire is Cu.
quassia, if u see this, what is the gauge of the signal wires in your last gili build (off topic, apolo)


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

My experience of teflon coated wires are they are too stiff and break at the solder if handled too much


----------



## RosedaleReaper (Feb 20, 2008)

admire your work mr trout
what is a more flexible option, silicone? vinyl appears to be the stiffest. is there some work hardening "property" of Teflon wires that is unique?


----------



## borrower (Feb 26, 2011)

RosedaleReaper, I think you'll find Quazzle's wires here: 
Lux-RC Labs - Products - Light Engines - Accessories - Order


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I use 20 gauge stranded PFTE Teflon jacket wire on my lights.
The LED + and - wires get very hot and PVC wire jackets get very soft.

On my P7 builds, there is bare metal all around the LED solder pads and the wires have to make sharp 90 degree bends through the very hot heat sink.
I can't take a chance on the wire jackets getting soft and shorting out the wire core. 

Have not had any problems using Teflon wires.

I have also used silicon jacket wire and it is great.
You can find silicon wire at hobby supply sites
The stuff I had laying around was from my old Slot Car racing days.
I think the RC guys may use it


----------



## RosedaleReaper (Feb 20, 2008)

borrower said:


> RosedaleReaper, I think you'll find Quazzle's wires here:
> Lux-RC Labs - Products - Light Engines - Accessories - Order


teflon wire is not listed, he posted a digikey part #


----------



## RosedaleReaper (Feb 20, 2008)

E1, thanks for the info


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I sell 5 colors of 20 gauge Teflon wire here
Tube Amp Wire and Cable










I sell alot of this stuff


----------



## Mark2c (Apr 25, 2007)

My experience is similar to Trouties. 

PTFE wire (eg Teflon brand) is best suited for very hot applications that are not subject to vibration (eg radio toroidal inductor windings). However its physically hard insulation makes it very prone to conductor breakage. 

Where someone wants insulation that can with stand heat (ie better than PVC insulation) they would be better off using silicon elastomer insulated wire (like Quazzle's). It is far better suited to building lights.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have never had any breakage problems.
I guess nothing is moving inside my lights.

Actually have never had any reports from customers either.
Must be two different situations at work here.

Obviously you would not use it for the connector wires enteribg the light or battrty pack.

Can you give me an example of an application where the wire broke?


----------



## borrower (Feb 26, 2011)

RosedaleReaper, I was thinking this would answer the question about signal wire gauge:
(from lux-rc link above) BA-SW-3X014
Super-flexible Silicone Wires 0.14mm2, 72 x 0.05mm (Signal)


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just like any other material or tool, it's a matter of using the material that's right fot that job.

Solid core wire breaks very easily if it is bent back and forth, yet I use solid core wire all the time. Same with Teflon.

You have to take the application into consideration and then choose a material.

Example:

A fake guy said to another fake guy
I need some house paint, what kind do you use?

Fake guy #2: I never use Latex wall paint in my house.

Fake guy #1: Really, why ???

Fake guy #2: Because I painted my garage floor with it and it all came off.


----------



## Mark2c (Apr 25, 2007)

El34 said:


> I have never had any breakage problems.
> I guess nothing is moving inside my lights.
> 
> Actually have never had any reports from customers either.
> ...


Anywhere the wire PTFE wire wasn't well restrained - typically on solder pins. The PTFE tends to make the wire somewhat rigid transferring vibration to the point where the insulation is removed.

It is my observation that for internal light wiring the silicone elastomer wire is much more flexible and unlikely to break.


----------

